# PCOS Cycle Buddies? Also, new here.



## britneywanke

Hello! My hubby and I have been married 5 years in February. The last 3 years I have not had one cycle. After a summer of working out and shedding almost 40 lbs my body was able to bring a period on it's own! I'm super proud of that and can finally start TTC with my husband! Anyone else CD2? I'd love to have a cycle buddy!


----------



## Wobbles

That's great and wishing you so much luck on your journey.

Check out our TTC boards where you will find more replies and people sharing your journey <3 an of course welcome to BabyandBump!

*Trying To Conceive*
*TTC Buddies* 
*TTC Groups & Discussions*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck :)


----------



## TtcLittleOne

I'm 19, ttc #1 with pcos as well, welcome!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Doxiemomx5

Hi! I'm 31 been ttc #1 Since Sept 2006... diagnosed with PCOS at age 17. Lost over 100 lbs, still no periods. Had ovarian drilling oct 2016, periods are now like ckockwork. I'm currently in my tww at 11 dpo now... I hope you get the bfp you're looking for! 
Baby dust! Xoxo


----------

